

Should i learn multiple Programming Language? - Dardann

Today is my 7 months since i am learning Java , I have completed 3 books for Java till now
1.Java Software Solutions: Foundations of Program Design 2.Java How To Program 3.Head First Java<p>Should i start to learn another programming language ?<p>I started a little bit Python is it a good idea or bad ?<p>If bad which one you recommend it for me ( to find  job online more easy , it' fun , and it's related to java ) ?
======
onster
Yes, you should learn more programming languages.

I recommend JavaScript. The skill is in great demand. It's fun
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXEgk1Hdze0>). And it's related to Java --
look, the name contains "Java"!

